# Looked at a big lead job



## Epoxy Pro

Yesterday we looked at a big lead job. The owner and I were talking about lead paint process. He said the siding will be all removed and replaced. He also said he decided to hire a non licensed or certified contractor due to the added costs. I politely said I think we will have to pass on this one.

The Exeter river is very close to the back of the building. No way in heck will we chance us getting into trouble because if the carpenter. I already know he will just rip and toss the old siding without wrapping it in plastic first. I know some will end up in the river.


----------



## jprefect

that sucks.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

cdpainting said:


> Yesterday we looked at a big lead job. The owner and I were talking about lead paint process. He said the siding will be all removed and replaced. He also said he decided to hire a non licensed or certified contractor due to the added costs. I politely said I think we will have to pass on this one.
> 
> The Exeter river is very close to the back of the building. No way in heck will we chance us getting into trouble because if the carpenter. I already know he will just rip and toss the old siding without wrapping it in plastic first. I know some will end up in the river.


What was he having you quote on CD?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

finishesbykevyn said:


> What was he having you quote on CD?


Our bid was for scraping lead paint on all trim and wooden gutters. All siding was being ripped off and replaced by a carpenter.

We found out yesterday the contractor isn't licensed or certified. I won't touch this project now at all.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

cdpainting said:


> Our bid was for scraping lead paint on all trim and wooden gutters. All siding was being ripped off and replaced by a carpenter.
> 
> We found out yesterday the contractor isn't licensed or certified. I won't touch this project now at all.


I'm assuming that you have to be lead certified where you are..Curious, would it not also be more appropriate (and safer) to just remove all the trim and gutters and replace as well? ..
The amount of work involved in containing all that paint from scraping would incredible. 
Would you scrape by hand or with grinders?


----------



## ridesarize

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm assuming that you have to be lead certified where you are..Curious, would it not also be more appropriate (and safer) to just remove all the trim and gutters and replace as well? ..
> The amount of work involved in containing all that paint from scraping would incredible.
> Would you scrape by hand or with grinders?


When you manually remove the boards and trim, it entails cutting, ripping apart etc, and would require containing dust/debris and bagging each piece anyways, tough job. The carpenters will be contaminating the whole outside and likely the interior space as well in their procedures.


----------



## RH

What's interesting is if a structure is to be demolished, lead dust containment procedures don't have to be followed. Totally asinine in my opinion.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm assuming that you have to be lead certified where you are..Curious, would it not also be more appropriate (and safer) to just remove all the trim and gutters and replace as well? ..
> The amount of work involved in containing all that paint from scraping would incredible.
> Would you scrape by hand or with grinders?


Replacing trim is not in the budget. We bid on scraping.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Most of you know all I want is every one to follow these RRP/Lead rules. It isn't wise to get involved in a project like this if not everyone is certified or licensed.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

cdpainting said:


> Most of you know all I want is every one to follow these RRP/Lead rules. It isn't wise to get involved in a project like this if not everyone is certified or licensed.


That's never gonna happen . sorry but I never agreed to this regulation and shake down of my money to Feds and state . Still amazes me the howmower is exempt from the law and illegals as well.

My certificate runs out in 2019 after that I'm not renewing or giving another dime. I pay eneough already to play by the rules when so many others don't and never get touched. It's bullsh&t :vs_mad:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

thinkpainting/nick said:


> That's never gonna happen . sorry but I never agreed to this regulation and shake down of my money to Feds and state . Still amazes me the howmower is exempt from the law and illegals as well.
> 
> My certificate runs out in 2019 after that I'm not renewing or giving another dime. I pay eneough already to play by the rules when so many others don't and never get touched. It's bullsh&t :vs_mad:


I am beginning the same way. I looked a a job last week. The house was built im 1930, and she has had many painters. I was the first one to ever mention lead. Last summer I turned down a job because of lead. In less than a couple of weeks there was a bog crew there sanding away like crazy. One of the painters was talking to me and said the paint was really hard to sand and wondered if it was lead..I told him yes it is. This was not a house that had to be test. I looked at it and knew right away it was covered in lead.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Pete the Painter said:


> I am beginning the same way. I looked a a job last week. The house was built im 1930, and she has had many painters. I was the first one to ever mention lead. Last summer I turned down a job because of lead. In less than a couple of weeks there was a bog crew there sanding away like crazy. One of the painters was talking to me and said the paint was really hard to sand and wondered if it was lead..I told him yes it is. This was not a house that had to be test. I looked at it and knew right away it was covered in lead.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Dealing with lead based paint on a place is bad enough, but a house covered in lead? No wonder it was a b---ch to sand. :surprise:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

RH said:


> Dealing with lead based paint on a place is bad enough, but a house covered in lead? No wonder it was a b---ch to sand. :surprise:


We were doing a lead job across the street, and it had tons of lead. We tried using a Festool RO 125 with 50 grit saphire paper. The paper just gummed up. Only heat guys and paint shaver put a dent in it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Pete the Painter said:


> RH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealing with lead based paint on a place is bad enough, but a house covered in lead? No wonder it was a b---ch to sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were doing a lead job across the street, and it had tons of lead. We tried using a Festool RO 125 with 50 grit saphire paper. The paper just gummed up. Only heat guys and paint shaver put a dent in it.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I learned pretty quickly the sander papers gum up fast. The shaver is the only way to go for power tool removal. I'm still on the fence about selling the shaver. We plan on avoiding rrp work this year.


----------



## Houptee

RH said:


> What's interesting is if a structure is to be demolished, lead dust containment procedures don't have to be followed. Totally asinine in my opinion.


I live in NJ and many homes have been demolished after Sandy. Right right next door to me was one built in 1905 and they just crushed it and loaded it in dumpsters. It had plaster walls but the siding was vinyl over painted dutch lap wood. No procedures were used to try and contain any dust and it blew all over the neighborhood. Im sure there was lead in the house.

The one across the street they got the grant to rebuild thru HUD and NJ. The house was built in the 50's. There was a asbestos remediation company there for one day then the house came down same as the other one dust blowing everywhere as well as insulation and various debris that ended up in my yard wrapped around all the shrubs. I dragged it all back to the dumpster before the town came and accused me of dumping toxic waste on my property!


----------

